# Hongos has a question about RENTA



## hongos (Jul 15, 2018)

Hola!

I spend time each day looking at various websites devoted to renting apartments in GDL/Zapopan. While our move is still months away, I am enjoying seeing what is on the market and what it costs. There are so many beautiful places!

Currently, we are planning to spend a week in the city to view pre-screened apartments. While there, we plan to sign a lease. All of the above will take place *prior* to visiting our local Mexican Consulate to obtain a Temporary Resident visa. 

_Is this correct?_

Thanks so much!
Hongos :hungry:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

hongos said:


> Hola!
> 
> I spend time each day looking at various websites devoted to renting apartments in GDL/Zapopan. While our move is still months away, I am enjoying seeing what is on the market and what it costs. There are so many beautiful places!
> 
> ...



You may find that most of the web sites devoted to renting apartments are aimed at wealthy individuals from north of the border, i.e. US or Canadian renters. That market will probably include a lot of the upscale apartments available and be just what you are looking for. However, for those on a budget or looking for less expensive places, most of the choices are not listed on any internet site. They are advertised with a sign on the building or by word of mouth. They can be found by roaming interesting neighborhoods, looking at the signs or inquiring at the corner abarrote (corner store).


----------



## hongos (Jul 15, 2018)

Exactly, TundraGreen. For the first year, we will "splurge." After we get to know the city a bit better and have some time on the ground, we will have to adjust.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

I am going to take a stab at this one. Why sign a lease before you are approved for the Temporary Residence? Can you wait until all is good to go before committing to a lease?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

hongos said:


> Exactly, TundraGreen. For the first year, we will "splurge." After we get to know the city a bit better and have some time on the ground, we will have to adjust.


That sounds like a great plan to me.


----------



## hongos (Jul 15, 2018)

Stevenjb said:


> I am going to take a stab at this one. Why sign a lease before you are approved for the Temporary Residence? Can you wait until all is good to go before committing to a lease?


Thank you for your response. It is a good question and one I have wrestled with. Based on the requirements for Temporary Residency, we will qualify. That said...

My concerns are based on this webpage: 
Visas 

We are entering by car _when we actually make the move to GDL_ in 2019.

I do not want to enter GDL via air (to sign apartment lease) with the pre-approved Temporary Resident visa in my passport. I want the first time we enter Mexico with the pre-approved Temporary Resident visa to be when we enter with our car. 

If we get the approval first, and then fly into GDL to sign a lease on an apartment, we will not be able to exit Mexico until our Temporary Resident visa is fully processed. 

Worst case scenario here: If we sign a lease first, and then later get denied for Temporary Residency, we will simply do the 180-day tourist visa shuffle, right? 

:ranger:


----------



## hongos (Jul 15, 2018)

TundraGreen said:


> That sounds like a great plan to me.


Thanks. If 12 months in a luxe apartment doesn't help us through the culture shock, that says something about the "fit." No?


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

hongos said:


> Thanks. If 12 months in a luxe apartment doesn't help us through the culture shock, that says something about the "fit." No?


The culture shock is staying in the U.S.


----------



## hongos (Jul 15, 2018)

Stevenjb said:


> The culture shock is staying in the U.S.


Exactamente.


----------

